# floppy



## patnor1011 (Oct 26, 2008)

hi to all... just thinking if anyone analyzed small greyish strips on reading head of floppy with some x-ray device... looks interesting as my friend once showed me simillar things and said that they contains platinum...
If someone has access to some x-ray maybe it will be worth while to find out what is there... here is picture with that strips -


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 8, 2009)

This is interesting. Just opened one floppy - Model Z250ATAPI, s/n BHAM2432BN, iomega.
When I took out PCB I saw small square chip with visible gold traces under black plastic cover on top of it. I pulled that chip out and it cracked open with 2 parts. One is that black plastic top cover and secon is green soft plastic PCB with a lot of golden colour contacts. I think that it is gold - cant test that at this moment but I am sure that somebody have few floppy laying around and can test that to find out if that is gold or not.
Sorry for not very good quality but these pics are from my phone camera.


----------



## Exibar (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone able to test the read/write heads of the floopy? I have a shelf full of the things, maybe 500 floppy drives, just sitting there waiting for me to pull out the Pt? 

thanks!
Mike B


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want to test the parts, it is easy enough to do so yourself.

a little over the counter HCL, Muratic Acid, and Led free Soldier 95/5 varity at home depot. 1 gram of 95/5 Soldier to every 20 mls of HCL

Dissolve like 10 drive heads or more into some Clorox/HCL Take a small dropper of that put it into a test tube. Then dip a cotton swab into your Stannous chloride, this is your Tin/HCL created from plumbers soldier .
One dip should show us the truth.

if your serious about processing Scrap, doing this is a necessary step to learn anyhow. Once that is done take a pic of the cotton swab, if it shows any color besides yellow. You got something special in there.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 18, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> This is interesting. Just opened one floppy - Model Z250ATAPI, s/n BHAM2432BN, iomega...



That is not a floppy, it is an IOMEGA zip drive, basically a hard disk with removable cassettes. On the right of the pictures you could see the hard disk interface, a gold plated pin header.

Nice chip though. 

/Goran


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah my fault - want to apologize to everyone. I have found out same when opened few more ordinary floppy drives all of them with different PCB... :?


----------

